# Possible Cubing Competition in Solon, Iowa



## KottenCube (Nov 25, 2012)

This event is in the beginning stages and would be held on April 6th. If the 6th doesn't work well for a majority(Saturday right after Easter) a backup day is on April 27th. I would want to know if you would be interested in attending this competition. All now is it to be approved by the WCA board and is pending if Bryan Logan will go.
If interested contact me at my email [email protected] or reply to this thread. Also for a sense of location Solon, Iowa is right between Cedar Rapids, IA and Iowa City, IA. More updates will follow. Below are events that would be in the competition and other possible events. (Note the events listed may not appear in the final schedule so don't get your hopes up)

Events 
Fewest Moves
2x2
3x3
OH 3x3
Blind 3x3
4x4 (one of the first two solves must be under 2:00 to complete an average of 5)
5x5 (one of the first two solves must be under 4:00 to complete an average of 5)
Pyraminx

Possible Events(if time prevails or demand for it is high) 
Square-1
6x6 (first solve must be under 6:00 to complete a mean of 3)
7x7 (first solve must be under 8:00 to complete a mean of 3)
Megaminx
4x4 Blind
5x5 Blind


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would be there.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would be there. Just an observation though, the cutoffs seem a little high and it might be hard to keep the competition on schedule.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 25, 2012)

I will see if I can go. I hope I can!


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2012)

Iowa comps <3 I'd be there.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 28, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> I would be there. Just an observation though, the cutoffs seem a little high and it might be hard to keep the competition on schedule.



John is too selfish; not everyone is super fast like John 

Anyway, just 4 hours away from me. Depending on the date and my schedule next semester, we'll see.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 29, 2012)

Probably coming. If I don't meet the "cut off" for 5x5, would that just mean I don't get on to the second round, or what does that mean?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 29, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Probably coming. If I don't meet the "cut off" for 5x5, would that just mean I don't get on to the second round, or what does that mean?



A cutoff refers to a speed that one of your first two solves needs to be or else you don't get to finish your average. It's also called a soft cutoff, while a hard cutoff is one where if you get to that time you do not get to complete your solve.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> A cutoff refers to a speed that one of your first two solves needs to be or else you don't get to finish your average. It's also called a soft cutoff, while a hard cutoff is one where if you get to that time you do not get to complete your solve.



I was hoping you were going to say that you would make another trip out to Iowa!


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 29, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I was hoping you were going to say that you would make another trip out to Iowa!



Sorry =(. One was enough for me. I'll have to wait for worlds to see all you midwesterners.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 29, 2012)

Id go but if its on may 21 or april 20 i wont go.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> A cutoff refers to a speed that one of your first two solves needs to be or else you don't get to finish your average. It's also called a soft cutoff, while a hard cutoff is one where if you get to that time you do not get to complete your solve.


So I would only get 2 5x5 solves if I didn't meet the soft cut off?


----------



## Mikel (Nov 29, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> So I would only get 2 5x5 solves if I didn't meet the soft cut off?



Yep, that's exactly what happens. Your single times will be recorded by the WCA, but you won't get an average. If you want to see what I mean check out my 5x5 results from Cubetcha 2012. The soft cut-off was 2:30, hard was 3:30 or something like that.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 29, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Yep, that's exactly what happens. Your single times will be recorded by the WCA, but you won't get an average. If you want to see what I mean check out my 5x5 results from Cubetcha 2012. The soft cut-off was 2:30, hard was 3:30 or something like that.


Ok cool, thx


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

Dates for the Competition have been narrowed down to 3. They are April 6, April 13, and April 27. May can't work due to graduation.
Hey anyone know how to get a hold off Bryan Logan? Its been 4 weeks since I last heard from him and he is the one that makes this competition official or not.


----------

